# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  أحكام محكمة النقض في وقف تنفيذ العقوبة

## عاصم

الطعن رقم 0290 لسنة 48 مكتب فني 29 صفحة رقم 591 
بتاريخ 11-06-1978
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
تنص المادة 16 من قانون العقوبات على أن "عقوبة السجن هي وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد السجون العمومية و تشغيله داخل السجن أو خارجه في الأعمال التي تعينها الحكومة المدة المحكوم بها عليه بما مفاده أن القانون لا يعرف سوى نوع واحد من عقوبة السجن و هي بطبيعتها تقترن بالشغل خلافاً لعقوبة الحبس بنوعيه ، و من ثم فإن ما نص عليه الحكم المطعون فيه من أن تكون عقوبة السجن مع الشغل لا أثر له . لما كان ذلك ، و كانت المادة 55 من قانون العقوبات لا تجيز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة إلا عند الحكم في جناية أو جنحة بالغرامة ، أو الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة بما مؤداه أنه إذا زادت عقوبة الحبس المقضي بها عن سنة أو كانت العقوبة هي السجن أو الأشغال الشاقة فإنه لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذها . لما كان ذلك ، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضى بمعاقبة المطعون ضده بالسجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات و أمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون مما يتعين معه - عملاً بنص المادة 39 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 في شأن حالات و إجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض - نقضه نقضاً جزئياً و تصحيحه وفقاً للقانون بإلغاء ما اشتمل عليه من الأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة السجن المقضي بها .
(الطعن رقم 290 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1978/6/11)


الطعن رقم 2436 لسنة 49 مكتب فني 31 صفحة رقم 612 
بتاريخ 12-05-1980
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
متى كان البين من مطالعة الحكم المطعون فيه أنه أمر بإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبتى الحبس و الغرامة إستناداً إلى ظروف الدعوى و إلى عدم ثبوت وجود سوابق للمتهم ، و ثبت من المفردات أنها لم ترفق بها صحيفة حالة المتهم الجنائية و أنه أنكر فى التحقيقات سبق الحكم عليه فى قضايا مخدرات و إن أورد الضابط فى محضره و أقواله بالتحقيقات أن المطعون ضده قد سبق إتهامه و الحكم عليه فى عدة قضايا مخدرات . لما كان ذلك ، و كانت النيابة العامة لم تتقدم إلى المحكمة قبل الفصل فى الدعوى بما يخالف هذا الظاهر من الأوراق أن تطلب تأجيل نظر الدعوى لهذا الغرض فإن المحكمة إذ قضت فى الدعوى بناء على الأوراق المطروحة أمامها فحسب لا تكون قد خالفت القانون فى شئ و يكون الطعن على غير أساس متعيناً رفضه موضوعاً . 

( الطعن رقم 2436 لسنة 49 ق ، جلسة 1980/5/12 )


الطعن رقم 1710 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 68 
بتاريخ 22-01-1981
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إن المادة 55 من قانون العقوبات حين نصت على جواز وقف تنفيذ العقوبة عند الحكم فى جناية أو جنحة بالحبس أو الغرامة إنما عنت العقوبات الجنائية بالمعنى الحقيقى دون الجزاءات الأخرى التى لا تعتبر عقوبات بحته حتى و لو كان فيها معنى العقوبة و لما كانت عقوبة إغلاق المحل المنصوص عليها فى المادة 19 من القانون رقم 34 لسنة 1976 المار بيانه لا تعتبر عقوبة بحته و إن بدا أنها تتضمن معنى العقوبة فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أمر بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة إغلاق المحل دون تمييز بينها و بين عقوبة الغرامة المقضى بها فإنه يكون قد أخطأ صحيح القانون فى هذا الصدد أيضاً مما يعيبه و يستوجب نقضه ، لما كان ذلك ، و كان تصحيح هذا الخطأ الذى تردى فيه الحكم لا يخضع لأى تقدير موضوعى ، و كان الحكم قد إنتهى إلى صحة إسناد الجريمة المنسوبة إلى المطعون ضده و بين واقعتها بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية لها فإنه يتعين وفقاً للمادة 39 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 فى شأن حالات و إجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض نقض الحكم نقضاً جزئياً و تصحيحه و الحكم بمقتضى القانون .

( الطعن رقم 1710 لسنة 50 ق ، جلسة 1981/1/22 )



الطعن رقم 2317 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 227 
بتاريخ 09-03-1981
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كان من المقرر أن وقف تنفيذ العقوبة يعتبر عنصراً من العناصر التى توضع فى الإعتبار عند تقديرها ، و كان الحكم الصادر من محكمة أول درجة فى المعارضة المرفوعة من المحكوم عليه قد أمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة التى أوقعها عليه الحكم المعارض فيه فإنه يكون - بهذه المثابة - قد عدل العقوبة إلى أخف .


الطعن رقم 2675 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 360 
بتاريخ 16-04-1981
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كانت المادة 235 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1959 قد نصت على أنه " لا يجوز وقف التنفيذ فى العقوبات المالية ، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضى بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبات المالية المقضى بها على المطعون ضده فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون . 



الطعن رقم 3486 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 460 
بتاريخ 04-05-1981
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان العيب الذى شاب الحكم مقصوراً على الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها فى الحكم فإنه يتعين حسبما أوجبته الفقرة الأولى من المادة 39 من القانون 57 لسنة 1959 فى شأن حالات و إجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض أن تحكم محكمة النقض فى الطعن بتصحيح الخطأ و تحكم بمقتضى القانون و هو ما يتعين معه نقض الحكم المطعون فيه نقضاً جزئياً و تصحيحه بتأييد الحكم المستأنف غير أنه بالنظر إلى أن الظروف التى إرتكبت فيها الجريمة تبعث على الإعتقاد بأن المحكوم عليه لن يعود إلى مخالفة القانون فإن المحكمة تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة المقضى بها لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم عملاً بالمادة 55 أ.ج .

( الطعن رقم 3486 لسنة 50 ق ، جلسة 1981/5/4 )


الطعن رقم 0186 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 612 
بتاريخ 08-06-1981
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مصادرة ما لا يجوز إحرازه أو حيازته من الأشياء التى تخرج بذاتها عن دائرة التعامل إنما هو تدبير عينى وقائى ينصب على الشئ ذاته لإخراجه من تلك الدائرة لأن أساسها رفع الضرر أو دفع الخطر من بقائها فى يد من يحرزها أو يحوزها ، و من ثم كانت المصادرة الوجوبية فى معنى نص المادة 2/30 من قانون العقوبات و المادة 30 من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة و الذخائر لأن الشارع ألصق بالسلاح طابعاً جنائياً يجعله فى نظره مصدر ضرر أو خطر عام الأمر الذى لا يتحقق رفعه أو دفعه إلا بمصادرته ، و إذ كان الغرض من هذا التدبير لا يتحقق إذا جاز وقف تنفيذه برد الشئ إلى صاحبه الذى لا يجيز له القانون حيازته هذا الى أن القول بوقف تنفيذ المصادرة - يقتضى حتماً القول برد الشئ المضبوط بناء على وقف التنفيذ إلى صاحبه ، ثم طلبه و إعادة ضبطه عند مخالفة شروط وقف التنفيذ فى المدة المحددة بالقانون لتنفيذ المصادرة فيه و هو ما لا يمكن التسليم به أو تصور إجازته ، و من ثم فإن القضاء بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة مصادرة السلاح المضبوط يكون معيباً بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون . لما كان ما تقدم ، فإنه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه نقضاً جزئياً و تصحيحه وفقاً للقانون فى خصوص الأمرين بمصادرة الذخيرة المضبوطة بالإضافة إلى ما قضى به من عقوبات ، و بإلغاء ما قضى به من وقف تنفيذ عقوبة مصادرة السلاح المضبوط .

( الطعن رقم 186 لسنة 51 ق ، جلسة 1981/6/8 )


الطعن رقم 0297 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 686 
بتاريخ 01-10-1981
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
لما كانت المادة 135 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1959 - المطبق على واقعة الدعوى بالنسبة للتهمتين الثانية و الثالثة - تنص على أنه لا يجوز وقف التنفيذ فى العقوبات المالية ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بوقف تنفيذ الغرامة المحكوم بها عن التهمتين الثانية و الثالثة يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون مما يتعين معه نقضه و تصحيحه بإلغاء ما إشتمل عليه من وقف تنفيذ الغرامة المقضى بها عن هاتين التهمتين . 



الطعن رقم 0297 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 686 
بتاريخ 01-10-1981
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 3 
و إذ كان قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن المادة 55 من قانون العقوبات حين نصت على جواز وقف تنفيذ العقوبة عند الحكم فى جناية أو جنحة بالحبس أو الغرامة إنما عنت العقوبات الجنائية بالمعنى الحقيقى دون الجزاءات الأخرى التى لا تعتبر عقوبات بحته حتى و لو كان فيها معنى العقوبة . لما كان ذلك ، و كانت عقوبة إغلاق المحل المنصوص عليها فى المادة 18 من القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954 المعدل المحكوم بها فى التهمة الأولى المسندة إلى المطعون ضده لا تعتبر عقوبة بحته لأنها لم تشرع للعقاب أو الزجر و إن بدا أنها تتضمن معنى العقوبة ، و إنما هى فى حقيقتها من التدابير الوقائية ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أمر بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الإغلاق دون تمييز بينها و بين عقوبة الغرامة المقضى بها يكون قد أخطأ صحيح القانون مما يستوجب نقضه نقضاً جزئياً كذلك و تصحيحه بإلغاء ما قضى به من وقف التنفيذ بالنسبة لجزاء الإغلاق .

( الطعن رقم 297 لسنة 51 ق ، جلسة 1981/10/1 )


الطعن رقم 2146 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 747 
بتاريخ 10-10-1982
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
لما كان المرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 الخاص بشئون التسعير الجبرى و تحديد الأرباح قد نص فى المادة 9 منه المعدلة بالقانون رقم 28 لسنة 1975 على أنه " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر و لا تجاوز سنتين و بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه و لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من باع سلعه مسعره أو معينه الربح أو عرضها للبيع بسعر أو بربح يزيد على السعر أو الربح المعين أو إمتنع عن بيعها بهذا السعر أو الربح أو فرض على المشترى شراء سلعه أخرى معها أو علق البيع على شرط آخر يكون مخالفاً للعرف التجارى " و نص فى المادة 13 منه على أنه " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر و بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة جنيهات و لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً أو بأحدى هاتين العقوبتين من خالف أحكام القرارات التى تصدر بإعلان الأسعار و الأجور .. " و كانت المادة 14 من ذات القانون قد نصت على أن " لا يجوز الحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة فى الحالات المنصوص عليها فى المواد 9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12 و 13 " . فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى يإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة المحكوم بها يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون مما يتعين معه تصحيحه بإلغاء ما أمر به من إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة . 

( الطعن رقم 2146 لسنة 52 ق ، جلسة 1982/10/10 )


الطعن رقم 6667 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 34 صفحة رقم 488 
بتاريخ 05-04-1983
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
من المقرر أنه إذا قضت المحكمة بأكثر من عقوبة على المتهم فليس ثمة ما يلزمها إذا ما رأت وقف التنفيذ أن تأمر به بالنسبة لجميع العقوبات المقضى بها ، كما أن شمول الإيقاف لجميع الآثار الجنائية أو عدم شمولها هو - كتقدير العقوبة فى الحدود المقررة قانوناً - مما يدخل فى سلطة قاضى الموضوع ، ضمن حقه تبعاً لما يراه من ظروف الجريمة و حال مرتكبها أن يأمر بوقفت تنفيذ العقوبة التى يحكم بها عليه أو أن يجعل هذا الإيقاف شاملاً لجميع الآثار القانونية ، وهذا الحق لم يجعل الشارع للمتهم شأناً فيه و إنما خص به قاضى الموضوع و لم يلزمه بإستعماله بل رخص له فى ذلك وتركه لمشيئته و ما يصير إليه رأيه ، و من ثم فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن بشأن إيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس دون سواها و عدم شمول الإيقاف لجميع الآثار الجنائية يكون غير سديد . 


الطعن رقم 6835 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 296 
بتاريخ 15-03-1984
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كانت الفقرة الأولى من المادة 46 من القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 فى شأن مكافحة المخدرات و تنظيم إستعمالها و الإتجار فيها قد نصت على أنه " لا يجوز وقف تنفيذ الحكم الصارد بعقوبة الجنحة على من سبق الحكم عليه فى إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون و كان الثابت من الإطلاع على المفردات المضمومة أن مذكرة سوابق المطعون ضده قد أرفقت بالأوراق قبل نظرها الدعوى و أنها تضمنت سبق الحكم عليه حضورياً فى جنايتين لإحرازه مواد مخدرة بالتطبيق لأحكام القانون 182 لسنة 1960 سالف الذكر كما أقر المطعون ضده بتحقيقات النيابة بهاتين السابقتين ، فإن المحكمة إذ إنتهت فى قضائها فى الدعوى الماثلة إلى توقيع عقوبة الجنحة على المطعون ضده عن جريمة إحراز جوهر مخدر فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً التى دانته بها وفقاً لأحكام ذلك القانون ما كان يجوز لها أن تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ هذه العقوبة طالما أنه قد تبين لها من مذكرة سوابق المتهم التى أقر بها بالتحقيقات و التى كانت مطروحة أمامها - أنه سبق الحكم عليه فى إحدى الجرائم التى نص عليها فى القانون ذاته . 


الطعن رقم 2292 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 741 
بتاريخ 08-11-1984
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كانت المادة 56 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 المعدلة بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 250 لسنة 1952 تنص فى فقرتها الأخيرة على أنه " يجوز لوزير التموين فرض كل أو بعض العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة على من يخالف القرارات التى يصدرها تنفيذاً لهذا المرسوم بقانون كما تنص على عدم جواز الحكم بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس و الغرامة المبينة فيها . لما كان ذلك ، و كان وزير التموين فى حدود سلطته التشريعية المخولة له فى تلك المادة قد أصدر القرار رقم 198 لسنة 1978 و نص فى المادة التاسعة منه - المؤثمة للجريمة التى دين المطعون ضده بها - على معاقبة كل من يقصر فى توريد الحصة المقررة عليه من محصول الأرز الشعير الحائز لزراعتها عن موسم 1978 - 1979 فى الميعاد المقرر بغرامة 65 جنيهاً عن كل طن يقصر فى توريده و بالنسبة لكسور الطن تحتسب الغرامة بواقع 65 مليماً عن كل كيلو جرام فإن هذه العقوبة إنما يرد عليها نفس القيد العام الوارد فى المادة 56 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 بشأن عدم جواز الحكم بوقف تنفيذها بإعتبارها قاعدة وردت فى أصل التشريع الذى خول وزير التموين إصدار القرارت التنفيذية المشار إليها مما لازمه إتباعها و عدم الخروج عليها فى حالة فرض العقوبة المنصوص عليها فى تلك المادة على إعتبار أن وقف التنفيذ ليس بذاته عقوبة مما يصدق عليها التبعيض المصرح به فى التفويض التشريعى ، بل هو قيد للعقوبات يجب دائماً أن توقع على أساسه تحقيقاً لمراد الشارع و ما تغياه من ردع عام فى نطاق الجرائم التموينية سواء كانت مؤثمة طبقاً للقانون ذاته أو للقرارات التنفيذية له . لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة المحكوم بها يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون بما يوجب نقضه نقضاً جزئياً و تصحيحه بإلغاء ما تضمنه من ذلك . 

( الطعن رقم 2292 لسنة 54 ق ، جلسة 1984/11/8 )


الطعن رقم 3050 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 595 
بتاريخ 14-06-1984
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 8 
المر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة هو كتقرير نوعها و مقدارها من صميم عمل قاضى الموضوع و من حقه أن يأمر أو لا يأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة التى يحكم بها على المتهم و هذا الحق لم يجعل الشارع للمتهم شأناً فيه بل خص به قاضى الموضوع و لم يلزمه بإستعماله بل رخص له فى ذلك و تركه لمشيئته و ما يصير إليه رأيه . 

( الطعن رقم 3050 لسنة 54 ق ، جلسة 1984/6/14 ) 


الطعن رقم 3266 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 817 
بتاريخ 25-11-1984
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كانت المادة 56 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 المعدلة بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 250 لسنة 1952 - بعد أن نصت فى فقرتها الأولى على العقوبات التى فرضتها لمخالفة أحكام القانون المشار إليه و حددتها بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بالغرامة من مائة جنيه إلى خمسمائة جنيه تضمنت النص على مضاعفة العقوبات فى حالة العود و عدم جواز الحكم بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس و الغرامة و ضبط الأشياء موضوع الجريمة فى جميع الأحوال و الحكم بمصادرتها و جواز الحكم بإلغاء رخصة المحل فى حالة مخالفة أحكام المادة 3 مكرراً ثم إنتهت فى فقرتها الأخيرة إلى أنه " يجوز لوزير التموين فرض كل أو بعض العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة على من يخالف القرارات التى يصدرها تنفيذاً لهذا القانون " . لما كان ذلك ، و كان وزير التموين فى حدود سلطته التشريعية المخولة فى تلك المادة قد أصدر القرار رقم 164 لسنة 1969 و نص فى المادة التاسعة منه - المؤثمة للجريمة التى دينت المطعون ضدها بها على معاقبة كل حائز لمساحة مزروعة أرزاً و شعيراً يقصر فى توريد الحصة المقررة عليه عن سنة 1979 بغرامة مقدارها عشرون جنيهاً عن كل طن من الأرز الشعير و بحد أقصى 500 جنيه و تحتسب الغرامة بواقع 20 مليماً عن كيلو جرام من كسور الطن ، فإن عقوبة الغرامة المقضى عليها بها يرد عليها القيد العام الوارد فى المادة 56 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 250 لسنة 1952 فى شأن عدم جواز الحكم بوقف تنفيذها بإعتبارها قاعدة وردت فى أصل التشريع الذى خول وزير التموين إصدار القرارات التنفيذية المشار إليها مما لازمه إتباعها و عدم الخروج عليها فى حالة فرض كل أو بعض العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى تلك المادة على إعتبار أن وقف التنفيذ ليس بذاته عقوبة مما يصدق عليها التبعيض المصرح به فى التفويض التشريعى ، بل هو قيد للعقوبات يجب دائماً أن توقع على أساسه تحقيقاً لمراد الشارع و ما تغياه من ردع عام فى نطاق الجرائم التموينية سواء كانت مؤثمة طبقاً للقانون ذاته أو للقرارات التنفيذية له . لما كان ذلك ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة المحكوم بها يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون بما يوجب تصحيحه بإلغاء ما تضمنه من ذلك . 

( الطعن رقم 3266 لسنة 54 ق ، جلسة 1984/11/25 )


الطعن رقم 0833 لسنة 13 مجموعة عمر 6ع صفحة رقم 234 
بتاريخ 19-04-1943
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إن المادة 55 من قانون العقوبات إذ نصت على أنه " يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم فى جناية أو جنحة بالغرامة أو الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أن تأمر فى نفس الحكم بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة ... إلخ " قد خولت المحكمة عند الحكم بعقوبتى الحبس و الغرامة معاً أن تأمر بوقف تنفيذ إحداهما أو كلتيهما ، و ليس فيها ما يلزم المحكمة إذا ما رأت وقف التنفيذ بأن تأمر به بالنسبة لهما معاً . 

( الطعن رقم 833 لسنة 13 ق ، جلسة 1943/4/19 )


الطعن رقم 1022 لسنة 49 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 977 
بتاريخ 26-12-1979
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كانت الفقرة الأولى من المادة 46 من القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960فى شأن مكافحة المخدرات و تنظيم إستعمالها و الإتجار فيها قد نصت على أنه " لا يجوز وقف تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بعقوبة الجنحة على من سبق الحكم عليه فى إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون " و كان الثابت من الإطلاع على المفردات المضمومة تحقيقاً لوجه الطعن أن صحيفة الحالة الجنائية للمطعون ضده أوقفت بالأوراق قبل نظر الدعوى ، و أنها تضمنت سبق الحكم عليه فى جناية لإحرازه مواد مخدرة - بالتطبيق لأحكام القانون 182 لسنة 1960 سالف الذكر - فإن المحكمة إذ إنتهت فى قضائها فى الدعوى الماثلة إلى توقيع عقوبة الجنحة على المطعون ضده عن جريمة إحراز جوهر مخدر فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً التى دانته بها وفقاً لأحكام ذلك القانون ، ما كان يجوز لها أن تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة طالما أنه قد تبين لها من صحيفة حالة المتهم الجنائية التى كانت مطروحة أمامها أنه قد سبق الحكم عليه فى إحدى الجرائم التى نص عليها فى القانون ذاته.



الطعن رقم 8421 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 381 
بتاريخ 09-03-1989
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كان قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن المادة 55 من قانون العقوبات حين نصت على جواز وقف تنفيذ العقوبة عند الحكم فى جناية أو جنحة بالحبس أو الغرامة إنما عنت العقوبة الجنائية بالمعنى الحقيقى دون الجزاءات الأخرى التى لا تعتبر عقوبات بحتة حتى و لو كان فيها معنى العقوبة ، و كان الإلزام بدفع ضريبة الإستهلاك و التعويض و بدل المصادرة المحكوم بها فى التهمة المسندة إلى المطعون ضده لا تعتبر عقوبات بالمعنى المتقدم إذ المقصود منها هو التعويض و إن بدا أنها تتضمن معنى العقوبة ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بوقف تنفيذها دون تمييز بينها و بين عقوبة الغرامة المقضى بها يكون قد أخطأ صحيح القانون مما يعيبه و يوجب تصحيح هذا الخطأ الذى تردى فيه و الذى لا يخضع لأى تقدير موضوعى ، و كان الحكم قد إنتهى إلى صحة إسناد الجريمة المنسوبة إلى المطعون ضده و بين واقعتها بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية لها فإنه يتعين وفقاً للمادة 39 من قانون حالات و إجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 تصحيح الحكم بمقتضى القانون .

( الطعن رقم 8421 لسنة 58 ق ، جلسة 1989/3/9 )


الطعن رقم 2807 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 223 
بتاريخ 12-02-1985
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 8 
لما كان ذلك ، و كان من المقرر أن المادة 55 من قانون العقوبات حين نصت على جواز وقف تنفيذ العقوبة عند الحكم فى جناية أو جنحة بالغرامة أو الحبس إنما عنت العقوبات الجنائية بالمعنى الحقيقى ، سواء أكانت هذه العقوبات أصلية أو تبعية أما الجزاءات الأخرى التى و أن كان فيها معنى العقوبة ، ليست عقوبات بحته فلا يجوز الحكم بوقف التنفيذ فيها ، لما كان ذلك و كان يبين من نصوص القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1961 فى شأن مكافحة الدعارة لم يرد به ما يحظر على القاضى الحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة المقضى بها على مخالفة أحكامه و من ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه حين طبق القاعدة العامة فى إيقاف التنفيذ المقرر بالمادتين 56/55 من قانون العقوبات لا يكون قد خالف القانون ، ذلك أن الأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة هو كتقدير العقوبة فى الحدود فى القانون مما يدخل فى حدود سلطة قاضى الموضوع فمن حقه تبعاً لما يراه من ظروف الجريمة و حال مرتكبها أن يأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة التى يحكم بها عليه و هذا الحق لم يجعل الشارع للمتهم شأناً فيه بل خص به قاضى الموضوع و لم يلزمه بإستعماله بل رخص فى ذلك فتركه لمشيئته و ما يصير إليه رأيه . و بالتالى يكون ما تنعاه الطاعنة فى هذا الصدد على غير أساس . 



الطعن رقم 3911 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 1049
بتاريخ 26-11-1985
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
من المقرر أنه لا يجوز أن يضار الطاعن بطعنه ، و كان إلغاء وقف التنفيذ يعتبر تشديداً للعقوبة حتى مع تخفيف مدة الحبس المقضى بها فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون قد أخطأ فى القانون حين ألغى وقف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس المقضى بها ، لما كان ذلك ، و كان العيب الذى شاب الحكم مقصوراً على الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون فإنه يتعين حسب القاعدة الأصلية المنصوص عليها فى المادة 39 من قانون حالات و إجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 أن تصحح محكمة النقض الخطأ و تحكم بمقتضى القانون ، بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس المقضى بها . 

( الطعن رقم 3911 لسنة 55 ق ، جلسة 1985/11/26 )


الطعن رقم 5737 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 322 
بتاريخ 02-03-1986
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 3 
إن تقدير مسوغات الحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة من الأمور الموضوعية التى تدخل فى سلطة قاضى الموضوع ، فإنه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه و الإحالة كى يتاح للطاعن فرصة محاكمتة من جديد على ضوء أحكام القانون الأصلح رقم 116 لسنة 1983 . 

( الطعن رقم 5737 لسنة 54 ق ، جلسة 1986/3/2 ) 


الطعن رقم 7814 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 1121
بتاريخ 25-12-1986
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
من المقرر أن تقدير العقوبة قيام موجبات الرأفة أو عدم قيامها هو من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع دون معقب و دون أن تسأل حساباً عن الأسباب التى من أجلها أوقعت العقوبة بالقدر الذى أرتأته ، كما أن وقف تنفيذ العقوبة أو شموله لجميع الآثار الجنائية المترتبة على الحكم أمر متعلق بتقدير العقوبة. و هذا التقدير فى الحدود المقررة قانوناً من سلطة قاضى الموضوع و لم يلزمه الشارع بإستعماله بل رخص له فى ذلك و تركه لمشئيته و ما يصير إليه رأية يقرره لمن يراه مستحقاً له من المتهمين بحسب ظروف الدعوى و حالة كل متهم شخصياً على حدة . 


الطعن رقم 3928 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 1095
بتاريخ 18-12-1986
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 4 
متى كانت الظروف التى إرتكبت فيها الجريمة تبعث على الإعتقاد بأن المحكوم عليه لن يعود إلى مخالفة القانون، فإن المحكمة تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبتى الحبس و الغرامة المقضى بهما لمدة ثلاث سنوات عملاً بالمادة 55 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية. 

( الطعن رقم 3928 لسنة 56 ق ، جلسة 1986/12/18 )


الطعن رقم 3702 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 38 صفحة رقم 342 
بتاريخ 26-02-1987
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 4 
إذا كانت الظروف التى إرتكبت فيها الجريمة تبعث على الإعتقاد بأن المحكوم عليه لن يعود إلى مخالفة القانون فإن المحكمة تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس المقضى بها لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم عملاً بالمادة 55 عقوبات . 

( الطعن رقم 3702 لسنة 56 ق ، جلسة 1987/2/26 ) 


الطعن رقم 18303 لسنة 59 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 840 
بتاريخ 16-05-1991
الموضوع : عقوبة 
الموضوع الفرعي : وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 
فقرة رقم : 5 
لما كانت هذه المحكمة ترى من الظروف التى إرتكبت فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الإعتقاد بأن المتهم لن يعود إلى مخالفة القانون . فإنها تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس المقضى بها إعمالاً للمادتين 55 ، 56 من قانون العقوبات . 

( الطعن رقم 18303 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة 1991/5/16 )

----------

